# Old time pepper sauce recipe



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently was talking to an older relative (nearly 90) and he wants me to make him some pepper sauce like he had when he was a kid in WVa. Trouble is, he doesn't remember what all his mother put in it. All he knows is that it had peppers, vinegar and "stuff" in it. Sigh...

It was supposedly not very hot but very flavorful. Knowing the family, it's not likely it had herbs or garlic in it. Onions are definitely a possibility. Since it wasn't too hot, they either didn't put too many peppers in the jar, or they didn't use a really hot variety. Other than that, I'm not sure what to try.

Anyone have any idea what some of that "stuff" might have been?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It's basically pickled peppers. The heat would depend on what type of peppers were used. I always saw cayenne peppers being used. I heat vinegar and pour it over the peppers. Put it in a bottle that you can sprinkle the flavored vinegar out. In the south they put it on cooked greens, beans, ect. Some people may add some water to the vinegar, but I never did. I've used both white vinegar and apple cider vinegar. The heat doesn't come from the amount of peppers, but the type of peppers used.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Except as I said in the original post, he clearly remembers that it contained other things besides peppers and vinegars.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I looked up,old fashioned pepper sauce. Found this..1 cup salt..1 cup sugar..2tablespoons mustard seeds...1 gallon vinegar,distilled. Stuff hot jars with whatever peppers you are using.Use jalepono,banana, whatever except not habeneros. Boil the vinegar and salt, etc..pour over peppers and bwb. Use on greens etc..


This was from an old time church cookbook.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I make mine with hot peppers, cut a slit in them. Mustard seed, peppercorns and vinegar. I use apple cider vinegar sometimes.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah, thanks! I looked through my old cookbooks, and I looked online, but I didn't think to put old fashioned in the search. I know what I'll be experimenting with this year.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I put up 6 pints last year using only cayennes and white vinegar (brought to boil), but I can totally see dropping a piece of onion, a clove of garlic, or a bit of mustard seed into the jar before adding the hot vinegar.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a pepper relish recipe, not a smooth sauce though. It is more like a condiment. 

It is from the Settlement cookbook and it is good.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

When I pickle pepper rings, its water, vinegar, salt and garlic clove per jar. The liquid is pretty flavorful. You should ask him if it was a sweet tasting sauce, maybe there was a little sugar in it?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I will look when I get home- there was a recipe in Mother Earth News-


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I won't see him again for a while, but I'll ask if it was sweet. From what I know of his family, they all had a sweet tooth, so it's very likely it had some sugar in it.

I've got several varieties of peppers started. I'll try a variety of combinations, in small batches, and see if any of those come close to what he remembers.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

My brother in-law insisted that I can peppers in olive oil, ketcup and vinegar last year. I found a recipe in my old Amish canning book and did it for him. I warned him about too much oil and water bathing that it might not be safe. I refrigerated mine that I kept, and they were very good. He took his home in his checked luggage on the plane. No one got sick.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pepper mash = salt cured chopped peppers aged(up to 3 years) = mash & strain add vinegar = HOT SAUCE


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Tabasco&#8482; Style sauce Â© Mick Blake 1990
I dry little chillis, I have them dried , salted and I use them to make very hot pepper sauce like Tabasco but much hot I fill a 5lt dejoum half with them (about 2.2lb's) and crush them with a long piece of 19mm dowel I them add 1/2 cup salt and fill the bottle to the bottom of the neck with vinegar and let sit in the dark for 6 months them I drain though a wire sive and rebottle for 3 more months at which time if is ready to strip paint of walls MM

P.S, and yes I have made it use about 10 whole gralic bulbs for a firery garlic peppers sauce and I also make one on green chillis for a green pepered sauce. hell it's got a kick like a mule. but nice


----------

